# will Nik and OnOne co-exist in Lightroom 4?



## PageWorks Studios (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi all - 

I recently purchased the software plugin suites from Nik and OnOne once I decided that I really couldn't decide between the two (I know, wimped out....). However, I've not managed to successfully get both to show up in the edit menu. According to OnOne's knowledge base, one must uncheck "store presets with catalog" under preferences in order to work in Lightroom, but doing so makes Nik's plugins disappear. Is anyone having success running both suites on a PC without having to toggle this setting all the time? I'm running Windows 7 64-bit, and all programs are the latest public releases.


----------



## digital paradise (Mar 10, 2013)

NIK will. Not sure about the other.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd ask the software seller. They might have a tip. It sounds like one of them has a problem, but it might just be a setting.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 10, 2013)

I have OnOne Perfect Suite 7 & DxO View Point in Lightroom 4.3 but thy do not show up in "Edit Menu", I have to right click and choose "Edit In" ... alternatively they are also visible in "File" > "Plug-In Extras"


----------



## PageWorks Studios (Mar 10, 2013)

digital paradise - do you see the nik plugins listed on your machine under "file - plug-in extras" and/or "file - plug-in manager"?


----------



## jthomson (Mar 10, 2013)

I have the OnOne suite and Nik Viveza 2 installed in Lightroom 4.3 on a Win7 64-bit machine.

I installed Viveza after OnOne and had no problems, they both show up in the Photo\Edit In\ list along with Elements 11 The OnOne suite also shows up in the File\Plug-in Extras List


----------



## dswtan (Mar 12, 2013)

jthomson said:


> I have the OnOne suite and Nik Viveza 2 installed in Lightroom 4.3 on a Win7 64-bit machine...both show up in the Photo\Edit In\ list


+1, but also for the whole Nik suite too. No issues.


----------



## PageWorks Studios (Mar 12, 2013)

I appreciate the replies, everyone - I think I'll go uninstall and reinstall and see if it works out. I can't remember which I installed first but I'll try putting the OnOne software in first this time. If anyone else has any other ideas or conquered a similar issue I'd be tickled to hear from you.....


----------

